# Piranhas and Cichlids, whose meaner?



## Mr oasis (Jun 10, 2003)

Well which is the more aggressive and able fighter from these two species of predatory fish? I know there are lots of different types of each but who is the overall meaner m**********r?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Piranhas!!!!

Since this is a piranha board pretty much everyone is gonna say piranhas.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Depends on the Piranha and the Cichlid. There's never no certain answer, imo.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> Depends on the Piranha and the Cichlid. There's never no certain answer, imo.


 i agree with that.

all fish have different personalities.

both fish may be equally as mean, but a piranha obviously has teeth that they can take bites with...where as a cichlid has to be able to get the food into its mouth.

so obviously a piranha would be victorious in a fight, but that wasnt your question was it?

soo i guess it goes back to "depends on the fish". IMO


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Yea, in a fight was part of his question.









I still say it depends. Not every P can kill every cichlid, imo.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Most of the time a piranha chiclids can get hella mean though lol


----------



## Mr oasis (Jun 10, 2003)

Sorry the question was too vague, the criteria i'll go on is who is gonna win in a fight between the biggest, most powerful cichlid and the biggest most poweful piranha (rhom or whatever).


----------



## sxykitty (Jun 3, 2003)

piranha will win piranhas are the most agressive fish in the world just think of it like this would you rather swim in a pool full of cichilds or a pool full of piranhas?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

sxykitty said:


> piranha will win piranhas are the most agressive fish in the world just think of it like this would you rather swim in a pool full of cichilds or a pool full of piranhas?


 Then how did my Flowerhorn kill my rbp within 30 minutes of me putting it in the rbp's tank?









I agree that percentage-wise, p's would win in a fight, but I don't think p's are as mean as some cichlids.

oh well, I hate these threads anyways so I'm going to shut up.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Well which fish wins depends on the criteria. How long have they been training for his fight?
Are they allowed to use knives at all?
guns?

all in all I figure I could kick the sh*t out of either fish rather easily.

p.s. fish fighting threads are about as cool as a boner in the mens locker room.
Mark


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

and for a serious answer, there are many instances of p's beating the sh*t out of cichlids just as cichlids beat the sh*t out of p's. A 30"+ dovii will be able to kill most piranhas.

Mark


----------



## sxykitty (Jun 3, 2003)

> mdemers883 Posted on Jun 10 2003, 06:03 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well which fish wins depends on the criteria. How long have they been training for his fight?
> Are they allowed to use knives at all?
> ...


lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cichlids vs Piranhas


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sxykitty said:


> piranha will win piranhas are the most agressive fish in the world just think of it like this would you rather swim in a pool full of cichilds or a pool full of piranhas?


 most aggressive fish....ummmm..i don't think so..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> p.s. fish fighting threads are about as cool as a boner in the mens locker room.
> Mark


 y0u love using this line..don't you..


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yes, yes I do pack







I've got my on the bandwagon too, lol, he loves that saying.

Mark


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I put in a 5" African Cichlid with my P's, and this is the pic of him after about 30 mintes, there was nothing eft when I went back for another pic


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Notice there is not tail........


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

RHOM'S KICK THE sh*t OUTTA EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























(in that case)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr oasis said:


> Well which is the more aggressive and able fighter from these two species of predatory fish? I know there are lots of different types of each but who is the overall meaner m**********r?


Depending on which fish has the worse attitude. Cichlids in my opinion. They have bad temperments.. always picking on each other and starting fights.. especially Red Devils.


> Sorry the question was too vague, the criteria i'll go on is who is gonna win in a fight between the biggest, most powerful cichlid and the biggest most poweful piranha (rhom or whatever).


Since you put it in that perspective.. NO DOUBT any Piranha!! P's may be timid at times, but push one around too much and they wont back down from any fight. Especially a RHOM. He'll kill you just for being in the same tank.. no matter what kind of fish, even a cichlid for that matter.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

when i first put my p's in my tank with my cichlids the cichlids would nip at their fins and chase them around the tank... 1 week later all that was left were a couple of blue fins floating around in the gravel at the bottom of my tank... thank god, they were pretty annoying anyway... (and i got them for free







)


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i heard that the vampire fish (payara) was one mean ass venezuelan fish... big teeth too.. also heard they have been known to eat pirahnas....


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

keep in mind that these can grow 30"+


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Depends on fish temp. still i´ve never seen a Cichlid with Piranha´s teeth...!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> i heard that the vampire fish (payara) was one mean ass venezuelan fish... big teeth too.. also heard they have been known to eat pirahnas....


 Doesn't count.. its not a Cichlid


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

pound for poound a cichlid is better. My Red Devil has been through 8 Rbs, 3 Geryi, 1 Tern, 2 Cariba and so far he has ran the tank everytime. I just put in the Red devil in the tank again and lets see what happens this time.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

If you take the most aggressive P and the most aggressive Cichlid. same sized. put them together. The Piranha will win.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Only way the piranha is going to win is because of their teeth. I will bet that the cichlid will be the first to start a fight. I swear, if cichlids had teeth like piranhas, i'll be all over it and it will be a done deal! Oh yeah!! cichlids with piranha teeth! Thats what im going to dream about tonite. I saw take a female piranha egg and stuff a male sperm from a cichlid into it and make a weird breed! If that ever happen, that will be the only hybrid fish i would except into my aqarium.


----------



## BIG MARC (Jun 11, 2003)

In a fight a baddass cichlid like dovii, umbee's red devil, jag would destroy any P any day out of fear and distress the P will bit back and cuz of the teeth will win no question, if the P even has time to react. So the cichlid are most def. more aggr. and mean but the teeth will win the fight, and as far a pool goes if the P's are hunger your screwed but the cichlid would attack no matter what if you want a real fish go with cichlid if you want pll. who dont know better to say OOH WWOOWW go with P's everyone knows what a P is But ask about dovii and Umbee's most wont have a clue


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

it depends


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

I totaly agree "o snap its eric"
If chiclids had teeth they would be invincible
but they do not have








so they have no chance against piranhas


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> yes, yes I do pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> it depends


 if your going to post sh*t like this ..please stay out..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lil_alien piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > it depends
> ...


 I second that! Learn how to use P.I.E

Point
Information
Explaination


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Cichlids do have teeth. Most cichlids can defend themselves fine if they are raised together at a small size with piranha. The larger meaner cichlids though would pretty much tear and piranha up. You could just sit there and toss 7 inch rbps in for doviis and watch them disapear instantly. non of the meaner tougher central american cichlids exist with Piranha in the wild though. CAs with larger nuchal humps could probably take out Ps because of they use their heads to deflect enemy attacks.. they can then deliver side blows. I take a flowerhorn over a single piranha in a fight anyday


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

bdking knows the truth


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

I have a Green Terror Cichlid about 5 inches and he punks all 4 of my piranhas (3-3.5 inches). I was just wondering if this will stress out my piranhas? I have a 55 gallon. Thanks.

http://a.1asphost.com/tecknoboy562/Ps%202.jpg


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The gt should eventually sucumb to them... they arent really tough enough to keep that up forever unlike larger CAs. If anything i think it stimulates their growth.


----------



## BIG MARC (Jun 11, 2003)

gt's dont have the mouth size or jaw power to handle then for long


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I agree with you Piranha guys! THere is NO WAY any cichlid could take my fish. I have put the toughest ones in my tank(except Flowerhorn) and they all died. Only Jewel Cichlids survive in my tanks, and thats because they hide.... Green Terror? NO CHANCE. Once a Piranha is over 6-7 inchs they are Freakin mean....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

but look at it this way, if you bough a 1 inch rohm. it will grow to 7 inches in captivity max, a flower at the same size would be 15 inches before the piranha reached 6. At that size it could bite the rohm in half and it would be almost as wide as the piranha was long. If you raised the two together in an adequate tank size the rohm would probably go down.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

secondly, i think the topic of this thread was who is meanest not who would win in a fight... and the meanest fish are plakats.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> secondly, i think the topic of this thread was who is meanest not who would win in a fight... and the meanest fish are plakats.


 plakats?

What is that?

I agree with you that there is no meaner, more agressive fish or any fish that eats as much as a FH, but never heard of plakats.


----------

